# Cell Phone Cpt 9000 Needed!!!!!!



## deaconFrost (Sep 30, 2004)

Just bought a 2003 745Li which did not come with a cell phone. Any ideas on where I can get a cell phone?? I would rather not pay the $$$$ at the dealer.

Appreciate any ideas or anyone that went through this.

regards

Deacon Frost


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

ebay.com


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

deaconFrost said:


> Just bought a 2003 745Li which did not come with a cell phone. Any ideas on where I can get a cell phone?? I would rather not pay the $$$$ at the dealer.
> 
> Appreciate any ideas or anyone that went through this.
> 
> ...


Check with you dealer the posibility of using a regular V60i instead of the CPT9000 in your 2003 745i. I am using a V60i in my 2004 M3 (although I have Assist) with no problems by using the OEM cradle of the CPT9000 and the dealer programming the phone into the TCU.

At least it is much better to ask the dealer first instead of buying a $600.00 phone and then finding out that a _free_ one works as well.


----------



## grigia42 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ebay. I just bought mine for on 03. Works Great. I have a v60.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

deaconFrost said:


> Just bought a 2003 745Li which did not come with a cell phone. Any ideas on where I can get a cell phone?? I would rather not pay the $$$$ at the dealer.
> 
> Appreciate any ideas or anyone that went through this.
> 
> ...


Please check your Private Messages!


----------



## kumafa124 (Nov 16, 2003)

deaconFrost said:


> Just bought a 2003 745Li which did not come with a cell phone. Any ideas on where I can get a cell phone?? I would rather not pay the $$$$ at the dealer.
> 
> Appreciate any ideas or anyone that went through this.
> 
> ...


the 03 745Li my mother got ... came with a motorola v60. its suppose to come with the car and all you have to do is let your salesperson know which service (att or cingular) and they will give you the correct phone. Its up to you to take it to the phone store to activate it.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

kumafa124 said:


> the 03 745Li my mother got ... came with a motorola v60.


That's the CPT-9000.


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

It was CPT 8000 in my 01 740i.


----------



## GKALUM1 (May 5, 2005)

*Phone*

How Does The 9000 V60 By Cinglar (gsm) With A2003 745i, It Has A 8000 In Now ?


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

I don't believe you can connect the 9000 if you have 8000 now. I never tried but I asked around on the list and this was the feedback I received. You need a retrofit to do it, and I don't even know if there is one.


----------



## numsii (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a TMobile badged and operating V60g (GSM) phone, and the idrive will NOT detect it at all.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

numsii said:


> I have a TMobile badged and operating V60g (GSM) phone, and the idrive will NOT detect it at all.


_IF_ the phone has the BMW firmware, a BMW service tech needs to "tell" your ECU the phone is present before your iDrive will recognize it.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

triple_sissy said:


> I don't believe you can connect the 9000 if you have 8000 now. I never tried but I asked around on the list and this was the feedback I received. You need a retrofit to do it, and I don't even know if there is one.


 A retrofit exists, but it is expensive.


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Define "expensive"


----------

